
How I got a second degree and earned 5 developer certifications in just one year - ropable
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-i-got-a-second-degree-and-earned-5-developer-certifications-in-just-one-year-while-working-and-2b902ee291ab
======
ropable
The guy is so damn efficient that it's almost demotivating.

